# [Windows Explorer Prob.] Explorer opens each folder in a new window



## //siddhartha// (Jul 7, 2006)

I know on hearing the topic, most of you might suggest going to "Tools" menu and then change settings in "Folder Options" to view folders in same window. I tried both options by clicking each individually and applying settings. But it did not work.. Could anyone have a better answer and hopefully, a solution?

>> Siddhartha (*sidroy.wordpress.com/ )


----------



## JGuru (Jul 7, 2006)

Actually the solution you gave should work. Since that's the way to make these
 changes. Otherwise you have to edit the Registry & do some tweaking.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 7, 2006)

Open *regedit* and goto:

*HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Folder\shell*

In right-side pane, Delete the *Default Value*. After deleteing it'll show the value as *Value not set*.

I hope it'll work!


----------



## //siddhartha// (Jul 7, 2006)

Sorry, but both methods did not work.. any alternate way??? plz..


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 7, 2006)

U can do one thing more!

Goto: *Tools -> Folder Options* and in *File Types* tab, select *Folder* and click on *Advanced* button.
Then select *Open* in Actions section and click on *Set Default* button.


----------



## //siddhartha// (Jul 11, 2006)

Sorry but this did not work too.. actually now i remember i did some settings in the "Folder" option of File Types subsection. Could you help me in setting everything right?? How to set things back to default?? All settings...

>> Siddhartha (*sidroy.wordpress.com/ )


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 11, 2006)

Copy/paste following code in Notepad and save the file with *.REG* extension. Then run the file, it'll merge the code into ur registry!


```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Folder]
@="Folder"
"EditFlags"=dword:000003d2
"TileInfo"="prop:Size"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Folder\DefaultIcon]
@=hex(2):25,53,79,73,74,65,6d,52,6f,6f,74,25,5c,53,79,73,74,65,6d,33,32,\
  5c,73,68,65,6c,6c,33,32,2e,64,6c,6c,2c,33,00

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Folder\shell]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Folder\shell\explore]
"BrowserFlags"=dword:00000022
"ExplorerFlags"=dword:00000021

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Folder\shell\explore\command]
@=hex(2):25,53,79,73,74,65,6d,52,6f,6f,74,25,5c,45,78,70,6c,6f,72,65,72,\
  2e,65,78,65,20,2f,65,2c,2f,69,64,6c,69,73,74,2c,25,49,2c,25,4c,\
  00

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Folder\shell\explore\ddeexec]
@="[ExploreFolder(\"%l\", %I, %S)]"
"NoActivateHandler"=""

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Folder\shell\explore\ddeexec\application]
@="Folders"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Folder\shell\explore\ddeexec\ifexec]
@="[]"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Folder\shell\explore\ddeexec\topic]
@="AppProperties"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Folder\shell\open]
"BrowserFlags"=dword:00000010
"ExplorerFlags"=dword:00000012

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Folder\shell\open\command]
@=hex(2):25,53,79,73,74,65,6d,52,6f,6f,74,25,5c,45,78,70,6c,6f,72,65,72,\
  2e,65,78,65,20,2f,69,64,6c,69,73,74,2c,25,49,2c,25,4c,00

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Folder\shell\open\ddeexec]
@="[ViewFolder(\"%l\", %I, %S)]"
"NoActivateHandler"=""

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Folder\shell\open\ddeexec\application]
@="Folders"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Folder\shell\open\ddeexec\ifexec]
@="[]"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Folder\shell\open\ddeexec\topic]
@="AppProperties"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Folder\shellex]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Folder\shellex\ColumnHandlers]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Folder\shellex\ColumnHandlers\{0D2E74C4-3C34-11d2-A27E-00C04FC30871}]
@=""

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Folder\shellex\ColumnHandlers\{24F14F01-7B1C-11d1-838f-0000F80461CF}]
@=""

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Folder\shellex\ColumnHandlers\{24F14F02-7B1C-11d1-838f-0000F80461CF}]
@=""

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Folder\shellex\ColumnHandlers\{66742402-F9B9-11D1-A202-0000F81FEDEE}]
@=""

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Folder\shellex\ColumnHandlers\{F9DB5320-233E-11D1-9F84-707F02C10627}]
@="PDF Column Info"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Folder\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Folder\shellex\DragDropHandlers]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Folder\shellex\PropertySheetHandlers]
```
Hope it'll help U!


----------



## //siddhartha// (Jul 13, 2006)

Yaar..again disappointment.. Info was added to the registry yet no change...

Now???


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 13, 2006)

Very strange!  
I'll search for the solution & will let u know about it asap...


----------



## //siddhartha// (Jul 14, 2006)

Couldn't you suggest something that can help me Delete all entries in the Folder type and create new one which becomes the Default when I doublew click on any folder??


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 14, 2006)

OK!
U can do one thing.
In regedit, goto:

*HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Folder*

and delete the *Folder* key. Now again follow my previous post.


----------



## //siddhartha// (Jul 17, 2006)

May be this problem is never gonna be rectified. Any other ways and means??


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 17, 2006)

re install xp via upgrade window


----------



## //siddhartha// (Jul 17, 2006)

Ya sure.. may be that's what I would do 4 such a small prob.. Come on.. There must be a way out.. Otherwise, I can see the whole host of things I would need to reinstall again.. I don't think I need 2 upgrade, 'coz I hve the latest Win XP with SP2 and with all updates installed


----------



## kl_ravi (Jul 17, 2006)

Have you tried running GPEDIT.MSC and searching through it ... 
Or a thrd party tool like X-Setup. 
I will post a suggestion soon ...


----------



## blueshift (Jul 17, 2006)

Run 'regedit'.
Navigate to hk_classes_root\directory\shell 
right click on 'default' , selet 'modify'
Type in 'None' without parentthesis.



			
				//siddhartha// said:
			
		

> Couldn't you suggest something that can help me Delete all entries in the Folder type and create new one which becomes the Default when I doublew click on any folder??



Try this:
_I assume that you know how to modify filetypes through Folder Options._

Navigate to File or File Folder or both. Then Click Adnavced. Create a new entry named Open. then in the _Application used to perform action_ textbox put this value with as shown including double quotes:


> "C:\Windows\explorer.exe" "%1"


Appy it!


----------



## //siddhartha// (Jul 17, 2006)

maybe my PC is not in a mood to change.. Nothing happened.. Anyways, thanks 4 those suggestions @blueshift .. It was something very near to the solution.. Is there any alternative to this?
Secondly, @kl_ravi, gpedit.msc works only in Win Xp.. Try it for Win XP SP2 with all updates and it won't start the Group Policy Editor...


----------



## sakumar79 (Jul 17, 2006)

gpedit.msc works for WinXP PRO edition with or without SP2... gpedit.msc does not work for WinXP HOME edition. Is that what you have?

Arun


----------



## //siddhartha// (Jul 18, 2006)

Yes..I possess Xp SP2 Home may be I was mistaken.. But i can be started from the Control Panel right...


----------



## sakumar79 (Jul 18, 2006)

Nope... It is one of the features missing in Home Edition. Group Policies, Easy Security handling (in Home, you need to enter Safe mode to edit Security Settings), IIS, etc... 

Try to download *windowsxp.mvps.org/reg/samefolderwindow.reg and merge with registry... See if it helps... Or, in registry, (HKCR is HKey Classes Root), HKCR\Directory\shell\(default) should always be "none" and 
HKCR\Folder\shell\(default) should always be "value not set"

Arun


----------



## //siddhartha// (Jul 19, 2006)

That's it!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank You Arun [@sakumar79] for the solution..... Its worked.... Yiiiiiippppppeee!!!


----------



## sakumar79 (Jul 19, 2006)

Glad to have helped...

Arun


----------

